# Exhaust valve on TTS



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

I ve a TTS and i was looking (and admiring the curves  ) when i noticed that there was only smoke or steam coming (it was just warming up on a cold morning) out of the left hand side exhaust. When i looked it had an actuator of some sort, now it appears to be similar as my MK4 Golf R32 when i disconnected the tube on that and blocked it so no dirt went up there, the sound was significantly increased and it sounded alot better on my R32 at low revs. Now is this similar to that same system and if i did the same would it has the same effect? I read on an R8 forum about this and the sound was increased as in my Golf......

If i did it as well would my engine managment light come and invalidate my warrenty?

Thanks


----------



## anthonyyule (Apr 12, 2009)

interested to know anyones thoughts on this one as well


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

The TTS has a little butterfly valve or howere its called thingy that opens/closes in the tailpipes depending on engine load e.t.c.. if you move around town you might hear it open/close.. its a thin metallic sound.. it goes on all the time.. you havent noticed??
Its purpose is to limit the sound and co2 emmisions i assume for cruising along, and open up the exhausts when load is applied to make them freeflowing again...
Pretty neat i think.. 
Dont know what happens if you leave it open all the time though...


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

Thank s for the replies.... I just thinking like my VW R32 it does make it louder even at low rev s does nt do much for the perfomance, I m just thinking how i would do it and would it turn my engine crtical light on if done incorrectly ie; the don t plug the suction tube up...

Any ideas if anyone has done this and how? I know i can be done on the R8 like i mentioned earlier in my other post....


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

If i'm right in thinking, this valve is going to be similar to what AM had on the vantage and the MG TF had when they first came out. It's all about drive by noise and not the co2 level. 
What you'll prolly find is that when the valve recieves 0V from the car it's open so it requires a signal to close it, so disconecting it would give it a perminant 0V feed ie always open. 
Check the plug it should just have 2 wires to it. If that the case you shouldn't see any light on the dash.
If it's the tube type dissconnecting it and blocking it up should havbe no adverse effect as would only be a vacumn pipe.
Hope that helps.


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

I wonder if you can force it open in Vagcom somewhere without having to cut anything...

*goes off to investigate*


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

Well i dis-connected it today and it does sound louder in low rev s not as much as i expected though. Still sound s good  , I ve had no problems with light s on the dash as yet!!!!


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

misterpro said:


> I wonder if you can force it open in Vagcom somewhere without having to cut anything...
> 
> *goes off to investigate*


That would be a nice touch..
Also.. how is it disconnected exactly..?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im glad this has finally been brought up, i did this a long time ago but the problem is when u disconnect the vacuum line the flap doesnt stay open it will stay closed 24/7 if u look at the tips where the vacuum was hooked up to you will see a "switch" where u can actually open and close the flap manually but when u open it and go WOT or even 3/4 throttle the exhaust flow will close the flap back and i would imagine exhaust only coming out of one side and not the other is restrictive...i know this because ive played with it for sooooo long and theres a reason why two of my tips are pitch black and the other two are shiny as can be


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

Alva, I just pulled the pipe of the actuator and plugged the pipe up with a screw (crude i know  ) but it does sound a little louder maybe it s my imagination though. So you ve been playing around with it? All 4of my pipe s are black well before i disconnected it. so i ll have to wait and see if it is closed since i disconnected it. Did nt realise there was a switch or a manual override. Where abouts is it?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

dont worry i just plugged mine to its not a big deal stasis did the same to their r8 when they installed aftermarket exhausts, the switch is right where the valve connects to the exhaust, all 4 of my pipes were black before i disconnected now only 2 as i stated before i dont think it was made to be a manual override but i guess it is becuase i open it at idle and i can feel the air come

out but after i go for a short ride i get out and check and it is closed once again im thinking of a way to keep it open u could do something like weld the switch so it stays in the "open" position which once u find it is dead center...to try and help locate

it get on the ground and feel around where the valve was connected (make sure car is cool of course) and you will see and feel what looks like a knob/switch as u move it back and forth you will hear the flap moving, hope this helps


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

sound... buy a miltek will stop it all, thinking i m a tight arse....worked on my golf R32 though and that sounded mint normal asperated engines sound better thou....


----------



## jimmitch (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, I've just joined the forum and I'm glad I've found this thread! My TTS exhaust is always black on the right pair but always shiny on the left, it's not been modified in any way. Is this normal? Audi said there was a flap in the exhaust that would only open under load, but no matter how hard the car is driven it never gets dirty! :?

I think it's stuck! Any ideas?


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

could very well be stuck because before my valve was disconnected both sides were nice and rich black now only the right becuase the active side (left) is always shiny and clean


----------



## memnoch (Aug 9, 2004)

on my TTS all 4 exhausts get mucky and I don't boot the car too much (honest!)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

memnoch said:


> on my TTS all 4 exhausts get mucky and I don't boot the car too much (honest!)


+1 :wink:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Arne said:


> memnoch said:
> 
> 
> > on my TTS all 4 exhausts get mucky and I don't boot the car too much (honest!)
> ...


+1
Mine get equally black. and very quickly, too!


----------



## legis (Jul 29, 2008)

Only right side gets black on mine. Left side i shiny, even after 1+ year.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=133137&p=1382440

So judging from the comments above, is this yet another thing I should have my dealer check?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

I did a similar mod to this one http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1446352 on my last car. May be of interest to some.

This non-obtrusive method may also work.









or a temporary method









or this undetectable method









Both my pipes are equally dirty and in use at tick-over, but when getting a remap the other week, both morgan and wak commented on how my car sounded throatier down the rev range than the other v6s they have tuned. Makes me think my flap (if there is one?) is open full time.


----------



## Nrgodzilla (May 5, 2009)

ok now it s been a few weeks and i ve check my rear pipe... and they are all black sick off it i m keep cleaning (with auto gym metal polish advert try it) them all 4 off my pipes are working well. check a post on this forum the tt owner has got milteks on and they only have the the outer pipes getting black.... maybe we need a bigger engine to pump out more gas... the the goverment will moan, unless your in america!! lol.... i m think ok a miltek dont care how many blow holes it come s out off it sound s good and i get a little bit more BHP..... thanks for the replys.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

All 4 pipes on my TTS get black REALLY quickly, pain in the zee ass tbh but hey I enjoy it 

The damn flap is really loud, when I drive out of my house there are walls either side of the road and small speed bumps so with the suspension crashing (even when going slow over them) and the flag clanging the car sounds like its falling apart!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

chimp said:


> All 4 pipes on my TTS get black REALLY quickly, pain in the zee ass tbh but hey I enjoy it
> 
> The damn flap is really loud, when I drive out of my house there are walls either side of the road and small speed bumps so with the suspension crashing (even when going slow over them) and the flag clanging the car sounds like its falling apart!


Do you also wear a spinning bow-tie and squirty flower? [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

chimp said:


> and the flag clanging the car sounds like its falling apart!


I would've thought a butterfly valve wouldn't make any kind of flag clanging noise going over a bump. Maybe it's something else.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Maybe I didn't describe it properly, the suspension rattles slightly on its own going over the bumps and with the flap opening on acceleration after speed bump and the closing on throttle-off to slow down for next bump kinda does a

......Broom...Clank (Off throttle before bump). Rattle (suspension over bump)....Clank (accelerating from bump)

and with walls either side of the road it echos quite alot if the windows open on the car.


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

carrying on this topic of the getting the valve flap to stay open, if anyone does attempt to keep this flap open could they please post a write up. i have no idea where this switch is located.

not really interested in making a switch for the dash, looked at the r32 article and my eyes glazed over. just want more noise all the time, flap open all the time, without any dash lights coming on, with all four exhausts being used. ie 4 black exhausts!


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it also opens at a cold start, i'll have a look but it's probably opened by vacuum,


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

Does this actually work? I always thought it was just the V6's.


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

More searching found this: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=732481&start=20


----------



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

This is how the valve actually works, no more assumptions!
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1430049


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

Dash said:


>


Im just tired of reading bull of all the nuclear scientist of this forum...


----------

